# Bullet Acronyms



## DjSaneR

Being a novice, I was doing research on meanings of the many acronyms. I wasn't able to find it here but found them on Wikipedia. I figured I'd post them for those like myself, who are new to this world. Hope this helps! :smt023 

Bullet acronyms
AP — Armor Piercing (has a steel or other hard metal core) 
ACC — Accelerator 
BBWC — Bevel Base Wadcutter 
BEB — Brass Enclosed Base 
BT — Boat-Tail 
BTHP — Boat Tail Hollow Point 
CB — Cast Bullet 
CL — Core-Lokt 
DEWC — Double Ended Wadcutter 
FMJ — Full Metal Jacket 
FN — Flat Nose 
FP — Flat Point 
FST — Fail Safe Talon 
GD — Gold Dot 
GDHP — Gold Dot Hollow Point 
GS — Golden Saber 
HBWC — Hollow Base Wadcutter 
HC — Hard Cast 
HP — Hollow Point 
HPJ — High Performance Jacketed 
HS — Hydra Shok 
J — Jacketed 
JFP — Jacketed Flat Point 
JHC — Jacketed Hollow Cavity 
JHP — Jacketed Hollow Point 
JSP — Jacketed Soft Point 
L — Lead 
L-T — Lead Combat 
L-T — Lead Target 
LFN — Long Flat Nose 
LFP — Lead Flat Point 
LHP — Lead Hollow Point 
LRN — Lead Round Nose 
LSWC — Lead Semi-Wadcutter 
LSWC-GC — Lead Semi-Wadcutter Gas Checked 
LWC — Lead WadCutter 
LTC — Lead Truncated Cone 
MC — Metal Cased 
MRWC — Mid-Range Wadcutter 
+P — Plus P (10-15% overpressure) 
+P+ — Plus P Plus (20-25% overpressure) 
PB — Lead Bullet 
PB — Parabellum 
PL — Power-Lokt 
PSP — Plated Soft Point 
PSP — Pointed Soft Point 
RN — Round Nose 
RNFP — Round Nose Flat Point 
RNL — Round Nosed Lead 
SJ — Semi Jacketed 
SJHP — Semi Jacketed Hollow Point 
SJSP — Semi-Jacketed Soft Point 
SP — Soft Point 
SP — Spire Point 
SPTZ — Spitzer 
ST — Silver Tip 
STHP — Silver Tip Hollow Point 
SWC — Semi Wadcutter 
SX — Super Explosive 
SXT — Supreme Expansion Talon 
TC — Truncated Cone 
TMJ — Total Metal Jacket 
VLD — Very Low Drag 
WC — Wadcutter 
WLN — Wide Long Nose 
WSM — Winchester Short Magnum 
WSSM — Winchester Super Short Magnum 
XTP — Extreme Terminal Performance


----------



## FallGuy

*Bullet types*

Here are bullet types also which may help answer some questions.


----------



## Revolver

That's pretty much most of them. My favorite defensive pistol bullet profile is the LSW(C)HP(Lead Semi Wadcutter Hollow Point, can be abbreviated with or without the "C"). I'm sure there's more with the different bullet/ammunition manufacturers' own lines but you can't get them all.

"Armor piercing" is subjective. There's the legal definition which has absolutely nothing to do with the projectile's ability to penetrate armor and there's the actual projectiles that may have the ability to penetrate armor which may or may not meet the legal definition of "armor piercing" due to it being constructed of a small list of materials.


----------



## milquetoast

"FP" means "Flat Point"? Darn. All this time I thought is was "Fat Piercing," and I've been carrying them in case I got attacked by a plus-size goblin.


----------



## Bob Wright

FallGuy said:


> Here are bullet types also which may help answer some questions.


Good photograph!

Bob Wright


----------



## Scott860

*Are "TMJ" and "Plated" the same thing?*

Hello.

I am new to cartridge handguns (used shoot black powder revolvers a lot) and just got into "modern" handguns. I have picked up a Sig 229 and have been researching ammo. One question I have about the types, that I imagine you folks can help me with is this: are plated bullets the same thing as "Total Metal Jacket"?

There is a range near me that doesn't allow jacketed ammunition, but apparently allows "plated". When I search for "plated" ammo online, I really don't find anything in .40 S&W: only 22LR for the most part. So I am thinking that there is a different "code name" for "plated" and that is is probably "TMJ". Is this correct?

Thanks,
Scott
Connecticut, USA


----------



## cougartex

Good information, thanks for posting.


----------



## VasSigmeister

This is great info, now I just have to figure out what gun I will get and what ammo it will like the best, I will keep this thread in mind.


----------



## Scott860

*Bump

Are "TMJ" and "Plated" the same thing?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Brydawg

Can anyone tell me what FTX means ? I have some Hornady .40 S&W 165 gr FTX Critical Defense rounds. They have a Red Rubber Ball in the Hollow point if that helps.


----------



## DjSaneR

Brydawg said:


> Can anyone tell me what FTX means ? I have some Hornady .40 S&W 165 gr FTX Critical Defense rounds. They have a Red Rubber Ball in the Hollow point if that helps.


FTX = Flex Tip eXpanding.

http://www.hornady.com/bullets
http://www.hornady.com/store/critical_defense


----------



## Brydawg

DjSaneR said:


> FTX = Flex Tip eXpanding.
> 
> http://www.hornady.com/bullets
> http://www.hornady.com/store/critical_defense


 Thanks for the info DiSaneR.:smt023
I was just looking at ammo over at Midway USA and found what it stood for not even 10 minutes ago.

Thanks again tho...


----------



## DjSaneR

:smt023


----------

